# ex-Dentist that became classical composers humereous tread so please be kind



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I always thought dentist were sadist , and like hearing, when it hurt and your like yow what t f(word) and they toss a winks or two..

In swans line up Roli Mossiman das drummer boy of early swans was a n ex dentist from swizerland tthis is telling, see , dentist , not all but some are sadists..
in other word they enjoy your suffering hearing you scream but conceal it.

i Wonder who is a classical composer and dentist of formation too , they most be one or two? 20 th century please
This was my od querry, remenber marathon man film is it safe is it safe is it safe ... no by god mean no :lol:,:tiphat:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Well, since this appears to be a humorous thread, I think most composers are probably more on the receiving end of a dentist, such as expressed in Hugo Wolf’s agonizing songs, rather than inflicting excruciating pain on others and being one themselves. However, I believe Tchaitoothsky was rumored to be a former dentist but that he changed his name and the rest is history. Also, according to the talented Italian composer Luchesi, known for ghost-writing Don Giovanni and other works for a number of immortal composers, though never that famous himself, Wolfgang “Novacane” Mozart had a number of bad dental experiences and expressed his agony in the final movement of his intense Jupiter Symphony. Elsewhere, Robert Schumann would only let Clara clean his teeth, and Chopin would go to the dentist only if George Sand held his hand and was known to have a profound phobia against dental prophylaxis in general. Schoenberg had the ability to write anything even when his teeth were being drilled and would only allow 12 teeth to be cleaned at a time and not in sequential order. The experiences of many other composers are too horrible to describe and that’s why they may have become composers instead of dentists.


----------

